# Ruby looking fluffy



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Fresh from the groomer, Ruby is looking like a Teddy Bear.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

I love Ruby! She has the cutest expressions. Love her haircut. She looks so huggable.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Ruby is darling!!! She looks so soft and fluffy! I think about Scout having a puppy cut every time I see Ruby...The groomer is coming this morning. Sure hope it doesn't rain today!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Beautiful! Hope it lasts.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Ruby's so cute...and she has a bed that complements her coat color.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

What an adorable little furgirl!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Ruby looks so cute, just like a little stuffed toy.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Ruby is adorable!


----------

